# Caponata



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2006)

*I'm going to try my hand at Caponata tomorrow and have a question..I'm told the dish is good, hot,cold or at room temp..If you were going to serve it as part of your meal, what temp would you choose. I'm having pork milenasa, rissoto with saffron, the caponata and just lettuce wedges with a creamy blue cheese dressing I think.*

*kadesma *


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2006)

I need a lesson. What is Caponata?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2006)

GB. it's a vegatable dish, sort of like a coarse relish that can be eaten with a pork roast or fish or just about anything. It's also wonderful over a toasted baguette as an antipasto. It consists of celery, eggplant,red bellpepper onion,diced tomatoes,raisins, dry oregano,red wine vinegar, sugar, capers salt and pepper.  I've tasted it as an antipasto, but never made it nor eaten it hot..That's why I asked for HELP 

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jan 14, 2006)

I like it at room temperature. Here's a good-looking recipe:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/caponata-12272.html?highlight=caponata

The conversatioon rang a bell. I would also like to try it as a pasta sauce.


----------



## Constance (Jan 14, 2006)

You lost me with the raisons. I love them in cookies, cakes, muffins, etc, but I don't like them in savory dishes.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 14, 2006)

Caponata is basically the Italian version of Rattatouille. I like it either warm/hot or room temp., depending on what I'm eating it with. If it's with bread, or as an antipasti with meats and cheese I like it room temp. If it's a side with an entree I like it hot.


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks kadesma. It sounds really yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I like it at room temperature. Here's a good-looking recipe:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/caponata-12272.html?highlight=caponata
> 
> The conversatioon rang a bell. I would also like to try it as a pasta sauce.


Thanks Mish, pasta sauce, hey that might be really good..Will have to try it.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Caponata is basically the Italian version of Rattatouille. I like it either warm/hot or room temp., depending on what I'm eating it with. If it's with bread, or as an antipasti with meats and cheese I like it room temp. If it's a side with an entree I like it hot.


Thanks IC, I believe your right about serving hot with the meal..That's what I'll do.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

Your welcome GB..
kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 15, 2006)

It can be a wonderful "pasta sauce" for a vegan meal, also!


----------



## Gerrycooks (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it at room temperature. The sauce is thicker.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> It can be a wonderful "pasta sauce" for a vegan meal, also!


Thanks Robo, Mish suggested that also, so next time I'll try it with pasta. It should be great.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

Gerrycooks said:
			
		

> I like it at room temperature. The sauce is thicker.


Gerry, I've had it at room temp as a part of an antipasto over toasted baguette and also in a pita sandwich. It's yummy that way to..
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jan 15, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Thanks IC, I believe your right about serving hot with the meal..That's what I'll do.
> kadesma


 
I also posted this in the what's for dinner thread, but not sure if you'll see it so....

If you have a good extra-virgin olive oil, drizzle it over the caponata right before you eat it.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 15, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> You lost me with the raisons. I love them in cookies, cakes, muffins, etc, but I don't like them in savory dishes.


 
traditionally caponata is a sweet n sour ... agre dolce as the Italians call it. Many recipes inclde sultana golden raisins, but many don't. Leave them out if you don't like em. see how it tastes.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I also posted this in the what's for dinner thread, but not sure if you'll see it so....
> 
> If you have a good extra-virgin olive oil, drizzle it over the caponata right before you eat it.


Saw you post, will drizzle,  and thank you for all your help.

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it somewhere between warm and room temp (if you dip your finger into it you'll still feel a bit of heat), and with tons of raisins (and pine nuts). It's awesome with a big, warm focaccia bread to dunk in it.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I like it somewhere between warm and room temp (if you dip your finger into it you'll still feel a bit of heat), and with tons of raisins (and pine nuts). It's awesome with a big, warm focaccia bread to dunk in it.


I served it hot, with a drizzle of evoo on top as Iron Chef suggested, it was great. I have to admit that I added pine nuts even tho the recipe didn't call for them..Best chance guess on adding an ingredient I've made in a while  We ate every last bite...Next time I make it I'll make some foccacia to go with it.  I wonder how a sweet foccacia would be.. I made one with figs and it was so good and so different..We really enjoyed it.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 16, 2006)

Aw shucks CJ, I wasn't around yesterday and missed all the fun!!  I  caponata!!!!!!  What a cool combination of northern recipe like risotto alla milanese and the southern specialty caponata!!  You did well to add the pine nuts, I make several variations but pine nuts are always a must!!  I am glad you guys enjoyed the dinner, but the next time you make it with the sweet focaccia I expect an invitation!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 16, 2006)

I have made it for years and never had it as a side dish in  a meal--always as an appetizer.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

Gretchen,
That is why I asked about the temp to serve it..I was having pork milanesa, rissotto and wasn't sure if I should serve at room temp like I use it for antipasto..I had about 3 Tab. left and made DH a sandwich of ham, cheese, etc on a soft french roll and added the rest of the caponata,,Should keep him happy til dinner tonight 

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jan 16, 2006)

Another suggestion, from a caponata fan -- make up a batch, keep in the fridge in a covered container & serve as an appy.

Spray some won ton skins with cooking spray, put them in muffin tins/cups, bake and let cool.  Fill with caponata and chill.  Another thought is turnovers, using the filling in filo.  Could use the ready-made filo cups.  Top with more pine nuts.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

Mish,I've had caponata on toasted baguettes, but I like the wonton idea as well as phyllo..Never haveing worked with phyllo, that would be a challange, but, a fun one..Thakns..Will give it a try...Dh got the little bit that was left on his lunch sammie today   I'm getting taken out by daughter, and Cade and Carson Woooo Hooo 

kadesma


----------



## exactly150 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have always made caponata for special occasions, I just leave out the raisins.  I do put a little bit of sugar in it, though.  Not a lot, but traditionally it is supposed to be sweet and a little sour. In fact, I heat up the vinegar and sugar solution and then pour it in.  Fantastic.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 16, 2006)

My mom used to make a kick-a** caponata - definitely with no raisins, thank God.  It was served as an appetizer, salad topping, & a great "sauce" to toss with pasta.  Love the stuff.  For those of you who have never tried it, Progresso makes (or used to, anyway), a decent canned version.


----------



## mish (Jul 16, 2006)

Kads, wanted to mention, I tossed the c with warm angel hair and served as a semi-cold summer pasta dish.

Noticed no one shared their recipe... kads would love to have yours. I made a combo of amber's & a few recipes I had, omitted the honey, & capers, added some roasted sweet peppers, and pretty much added in as I went along. As, IC mentioned, drizzled some evoo over the pasta dish and sprinkled with more pine nuts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 16, 2006)

Really agree with Breezy--no raisins in my caponata although I have a great delicious recipe for eggplant caviar that does have raisins.
I know it is semantics but I don't quite equate caponata to ratouille, at least as I make mine. They both have eggplant, true.


----------



## exactly150 (Jul 16, 2006)

Nonna's caponata

1lb eggplant, diced small, do not peel
1 onion, diced small
2 celery ribs, diced small
1 cup sliced mushrooms
2 garlic cloves, pressed
1 1/2 Tb capers, or more depending on preference
2 plum tomatoes, diced
1/4 cup red wine vinegar, heated with 1 Tb sugar
oregano, salt and pepper
handful of toasted pignoli's
1/4 - 1/2 cup EVOO

Fry up eggplant, onion, celery,mushrooms , tomatos,low heat in batches, adding the pressed garlic cloves.  Put it all back in the pan, add the vinegar/sugar solution, some oregano, salt, pepper, and pignoli's.  Let cool to room temp, enjoy with lightly toasted baguette slices.  Simple, but so good.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 16, 2006)

Nonna's looks pretty close to mine. It is delicious.


----------



## cutepaintgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I make copanata for every holiday family meal... it has become a favorite and I've served it every way possible...the favorite of my family is to serve it hot..topped with mozarella, as a casserole. I love it as bruschetta.. as a lasagna sauce, spaghetti sauce...its perfectly wonderful with meat added as well..and it's always better the second day..make it ahead of time for the flavors to blend well


----------

